# Kill Bill



## satans.barber (Jun 9, 2003)

The new Quentin Tarantino film is looking pretty good, it's an assasin type film with lots of sword fighting in 

Plus, Lucy Liu, Uma Thurman, Samual L. Jackson and David Carradine (isn't he dead yet..?  ) are all in it, so it's certainly an all star cast!

Details here:

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0266697

Looks like 10th October for most of you, and 24th October for the Brits. Looking forward to it!

Ian.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 9, 2003)

A Tarantino martial arts flick?  That worries me.  I'll probably see it in theaters anyway.

Come to think of it, I've never seen a movie with Samuel L. Jackson in it that I didn't like at least somewhat.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *...and David Carradine (isn't he dead yet..?  ) *



Yes, he is, but it hasn't affected his acting. :rofl: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 9, 2003)

Saw some preview footage of it.

Looks bad.  Very bad.

Cthulhu


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 9, 2003)

Speaking of David Carradine, they've been showing some old episodes of 'Kung Fu' on one of the British Sky channels...now, I'm only 21, so I never saw it first time around, but I can't really see what all the fuss was about! The storylines are pretty weak, the acting is terrible and the fight scenes are astronomically poor!

Why is it mine and everyone else's dads talk about it like it was the best thing since cliced bread!? Maybe you had to be there 

Anyway, if Bruce Lee had been in it, like he was meant to be, I imagin that it would have been cool. Maybe, also, he would still be with us, but that's Chaos Theory so I'm not even going to go there...

Ian.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Why is it mine and everyone else's dads talk about it like it was the best thing since cliced bread!? Maybe you had to be there *


Nothing creates rose-colored glasses like nostalgia. 

Also, you have to consider what TV audiences were used to at the time.  If you can, check out the fight scenes and plots in the old "Batman" or "Man From U.N.C.L.E." shows.  "Kung Fu" seemed like a gift from heaven by comparison. 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Nothing creates rose-colored glasses like nostalgia.
> 
> Also, you have to consider what TV audiences were used to at the time.  If you can, check out the fight scenes and plots in the old "Batman" or "Man From U.N.C.L.E." shows.  "Kung Fu" seemed like a gift from heaven by comparison.
> ...



Personally, I thought the "Kung Fu" fight scenes could have benefited greatly from a few well-placed 'pows' and 'whams' and 'zots'.



Cthulhu


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Personally, I thought the "Kung Fu" fight scenes could have benefited greatly from a few well-placed 'pows' and 'whams' and 'zots'.
> 
> 
> ...


How about Shatner's double axe-handle blows?  :rofl: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jun 10, 2003)

two words.... JUDO-CHOP!!!! lol


----------



## tarabos (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *How about Shatner's double axe-handle blows?  :rofl:
> 
> Trying to avoid life's potholes,
> Randy Strausbaugh *



nothing beats the captain kirk double leg flying drop kick of death either...


----------



## tarabos (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Plus, Lucy Liu, Uma Thurman, Samual L. Jackson and David Carradine  *



Samuel L. Jackson huh? and he's in another Tarantino flick? the f-word should be flying around like you've never seen it before in this movie.

Jackson and Tarantino.....that's a recipe for excessive and pointless cursing if i've ever seen one.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *nothing beats the captain kirk double leg flying drop kick of death either... *


Just can't beat that Starfleet H2H training.:rofl: 
Looking forward to more Lucy Liu though. 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## tarabos (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Just can't beat that Starfleet H2H training.:rofl:
> *



the only H2H systems that trains you to do more bodily injury to yourself than your enemy, all without violating the prime directive...


----------



## moromoro (Jun 14, 2003)

first the matrix now this garbage kill bill....... the explotation of martial arts has now begun.....



> A Tarantino martial arts flick? That worries me. I'll probably see it in theaters anyway.



a tarantino martial arts flick doesnt worrie me i think it could be great but WHY WHY WHY do they get people with no experience to star in it.. e.g keanu reeves, now uma thurman

:bird:  that.....

the special effects are great but its just not the same 

i guess gone are the days when you had real practitioners doing there films, (jet li, the man JCVD)

NEXT THING YOU KNOW THEY BE GETTING BOB DENIRO TO DO CROUCHING TIGER HIDDEN DRAGON PART 2........

AS A MARTIAL ARTS CINEMA FANATIC

THIS WORRIES ME.............


----------



## islandtime (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Personally, I thought the "Kung Fu" fight scenes could have benefited greatly from a few well-placed 'pows' and 'whams' and 'zots'.
> 
> 
> ...


...........................................................................

Once again you grasshoppers have mised the point of the exercise.

The whole show was about listening for Master Po's philisophy and trying to figure out what the heck he was talking about.

"The thorn protects the rose"

Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 21, 2003)

Just send me a clip reel with all of Lucy Liu's scenes in it and I could care less about the rest of the movie.


----------

